# Buying/hiring campervan



## liamrowley (May 6, 2012)

Hello all,

Me and a mate are looking to travel round Australia prefferably by campervan as I believe thi is the best way to do it. We will be looking to go for around three months but in terms of planning it is still early days. 

We are wondering whether it is best to buy or hire a campervan and where is the best place to look ?

Cheers

Liam


----------



## cwelsh77 (May 14, 2012)

*Campervan hire*

Hi
If your looking at hiring a campervan have a look at Envy Campers, I own the company, and as we are a new company I would definitely look after you if you were to hire for a few weeks.
The vans are 1999 model Delicas they have every thing you need from cooking equipment to bedding tv/DVD players. At the moment they are renting out for 35 dollars a day till the end of June then up to 45 dollars a day.
The benefit of renting is that you get a newer vehicle all the gear you need to travel comfortable without the hassle of buying something that may breakdown and cost you more money.
Have a look at the website and if you need any assistance email any question you have or give us a call, numbers on website.
http://www.envycampers.com.au
Cheers


----------



## liamrowley (May 6, 2012)

cheers for that mate
although i have had a look on the website and it's says you don't hire out to u21's and i am 20 !


----------



## cwelsh77 (May 14, 2012)

liamrowley said:


> cheers for that mate
> although i have had a look on the website and it's says you don't hire out to u21's and i am 20 !


Hi Yeah unfortunately our insurance company won't allow us to let anyone under 21 drive the vans.
Regards 
Craig


----------



## edwin196 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi,

I am really interested in hiring your van for a month, what will be your best offer for me? This post is pretty old but I am posting because your website is working. Can you also explain that if have shopping of baby products and blankets from Aden and Anais Sale Online Australia and you can have these baby products for your future client usage, Possible?


----------

